# sedona mud rebels



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys does anyone kno how tall the mud rebel lugs are on a 26 in tire? thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Not very tall...we use to have some at the Dealer I work at part time.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok. the only reason i asked is cause i can get a good deal on them but if the lugs arent as tall as the mudlite xls or supergrips then im not even goin to buy them. but thanks for the advice


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...there only about 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Grizz me you and brutemike need to hookup and ride sometime


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

well heck u only live prob about 45 mins from me lol. didnt even kno about that. maybe sometime this summer.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah man you live between me and mike


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

cool. are u familiar with uniontown


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Little bit im good with directions


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

We all could hook up and go down to wv by cheatlake and camp and ride some weekend.Hey paul its that place ive been telling you about.Or maybe check out some uniontown rideing :bigok:.......


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Either one is cool with me whenever grizz would have to let us know


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

sometime this summer would be cool. ill have to let yens kno when our poker run is. we go 42 miles. from pa to coopers rocks in wv and back. lots of mud and a good time. hey brutemike where do u live anyways


----------

